# what is a ripped version in games??



## quan chi (Nov 14, 2006)

guys i have seen in some forums people posting that they have ripped version of the game.now please can anyone tell me what this ripped version mean.


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 14, 2006)

Pirated...version Devoid of cinematics , videos and basic yet full featured Version!


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 14, 2006)

Pirated version without the in game videos,music and many sound files. this makes the size of the download low , easy download for ppl having slow speed connections.


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 15, 2006)

now i know.


----------

